# TechpowerUp's Kreij Memorial 2017 WCG Challenge (5/18 thru 5/26)- crunch/fold with TPU and WIN!!!



## Norton (May 17, 2017)

*TechPowerUp! Kreij Memorial 2017*- *May 18th thru May 26th, 2017*

*Join us to crunch/fold and even get a chance to win some cool stuff!!!*




*Welcome to the TechPowerUp! Kreij Memorial 2017 WCG Challenge*
This June marks the 3 years since we lost our dear friend and moderator, Kreij, to cancer. TechpowerUp's crunching or folding Teams are honoring his memory by hosting a challenge at World Community Grid.

*Link to the official Challenge results:*
https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=8408


  We have opened this Challenge to show our continued support of the important work done by the World Community Grid and Folding@Home to help the research effort on cancer and other diseases.


*The plan:*

   Have some friendly competition between WCG Teams as well as within our TPU Teams and hopefully get a few of our fellow TPU'ers to join in.


   Fellow TPU members and WCG crunchers are invited to join our Team to heat up some silicon for a good cause, hang out, have a little fun, and even get a chance to win some nice prizes*
* some restrictions apply- see prize post below








*How to join:*
* note- This Challenge is for WCG Team crunching. However, we work closely with the TPU folding Team and we will be sharing some of the prizes offered with active TPU folders- If you have a Radeon 7850/GeForce 660Ti or better gpu and want to try folding then you are welcome to do that. 

*For crunching....*
Follow this link to register and join our Team:
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/reg/viewRegister.do?teamID=S8TLJ6TFV1
Once you're registered you can follow the prompts and install software- it's all pretty straight forward
If you have any questions you can post them in this thread, our Team thread, or PM an existing Team member.
*Our Team thread:*
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/
*For folding....*
See this thread to get started:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/easy-setup-for-folding-home.200520/
If you have any questions you can post them in this thread, the folding Team thread, or PM an existing Team member.
*Folding Team thread:*
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-f-h-team.13038/

*Some of our past Challenge threads:*



Spoiler



https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/techpowerups-spring-2017-wcg-challenge-3-22-thru-3-30-crunch-fold-with-tpu-and-win.231638/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...llenge-october-16th-thru-23rd-join-us.216695/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...21st-2015-for-dad-for-kreij-win-stuff.213211/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...2015-join-us-to-crunch-fold-win-stuff.210158/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...day-challenge-16-november-25-november.206945/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...challenge-october-16th-thru-23rd-2014.206296/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...ol-heat-challenge-8-28-thru-8-31-2014.204480/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...3-crunch-fold-and-win-some-cool-stuff.200648/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...22-2014-update-tpu-wins-the-challenge.197528/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...6-11-22-2013-join-us-crunch-win-stuff.194389/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/world-cep2-challenge-6-october-14-october.191430/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/world-community-grid-summer-challenge.186603/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/wcg-tpu-mothers-day-challenge-2013-5-10-5-19-2013.183575/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/world-community-grid-february-team-challenge.179726/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...nquer-cancer-1st-2nd-week-of-november.174550/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/wcg-8th-birthday-challenge.175235/





*Many more here too:*
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpu-wcg-challenges-thread.111360/
*Challenges link at WCG:*
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallengeHistory.do?teamId=S8TLJ6TFV1

*See the next post for prize info- under construction...., check for updates frequently!*

*CHALLENGE RESULTS (UPDATED DAILY):*
-
-
-


----------



## Norton (May 17, 2017)

*TechPowerUp! Kreij Memorial 2017 WCG Challenge- Prize Pool*
As with many of our Challenges we have a few prizes available 



_*Note on Challenge prizes. Our prizes are donated by WCG-TPU Team members "*By Cruncher's for Crunchers*" for the purpose of assisting the Team to continue to maintain our rigs, grow our membership (or our crunching farms), and to promote the good work of crunching in general._

*Grand Prize- Win one of four Cruncher Combo's*

#1- X58/Xeon Cruncher Combo* donated by @XZero450
- EVGA Sli3 X58 mobo/X5660 Xeon (hex core)/3x2GB DDR3 1600/Enermax Liqtech 120x AIO
*#2- 2600k Cruncher Combo* donated by @Norton
- Intel DH67 mobo/2600k/2x2GB ram (includes a spare i5-2400)
*#3- i7-860/P55 Cruncher Combo* donated by @T-Bob
- EVGA P55 FTW mobo/i7-860/2x2GB ram
*#4- FM2/APU Cruncher Combo* donated by @twilyth
- MSI A88XM-E45 mobo/A10-6700 APU/16GB ram

*The winners of a Grand Prize will need to declare that he/she will dedicate a minimum of 6 months crunching for the Team WCG-TPU using this hardware.

Special Prize- for a dedicated TPU folder*
EVGA GTX980ti Kingpin with Bitspower waterblock (also includes Kingpin air cooler) donated by @the54thvoid*


Spoiler:  additional requirements for Special prize



*- Donated to a dedicated TPU cruncher/folder
- Winner uses the card for TPU folding or crunching
- Winner has at least 5 million points crunching or folding for TPU by the end of the challenge
- A separate drawing will be held requiring Opt In*


*Grand and Special prizes are available to Team members in the USA (Canada/Mexico if extra shipping is paid)- shipping would be too difficult otherwise. If you don't live in the USA and still want to be included in the drawing please PM me to discuss. You would need to-  A) have a US address to ship to OR B) want to work out shipping details separately

*Other Prizes*
*Note-If anyone is interested in donating a prize- please contact me

*Hardware Prizes:
** available in the USA only unless listed as worldwide due to shipping costs and/or customs/regulatory concerns. If you have an available US shipping address or want to discuss details please PM me.

*- Tesoro Ecalibur SE Spectrum gaming keyboard donated by @sneekypeet
- HyperX Pulsefire FPS gaming mouse donated by @sneekypeet

More Prizes (available worldwide):
- 2x $25 paypal gifts donated by @Norton
- 1x $25 paypal gifts donated by @Bow*

*Game Giveaway-* *details TBA

Additional donations are welcome
*

*Requirements/terms to qualify for a prize:*
* in order for your name to be drawn- you will need to be an active member of this forum also (we will draw according to forum name so please post if WCG name is different)
- Participate for the duration of the TechPowerUp Kreij Memorial 2017 Challenge
- Earn a minimum of* 5,000 BOINC points *for Team WCG-TPU during the Qualifying period (folders see note below)
- Qualifying period ends when all participants reach 5,000 BOINC points or 5/31/2017 (whichever comes 1st)
- Winners will be chosen randomly at the end of the qualifying period.
- Participation in the Game giveaway will require that you are actively crunching/folding during this Challenge
*Note- If you fold for the TPU Team during the Challenge you may still qualify for the hardware/software prizes and the game giveaway (Grand prizes will require crunching contribution). PM me to discuss.



*How Random Winners Will be Drawn (see below):*


Spoiler:  Random Drawing system provided by the theonedub



To ensure everyone gets a fair shake and to minimize any potential conflict of interest while maintaining the highest level of transparency- I have drafted a new way to draw winners. The system uses (3) members and works as follows:


> Originally Posted by The System
> Member 1: This member creates a list of all qualified participants usernames. This list is sent to Member 2.
> Member 2: Using the list of names, Member 2 will assign each entrant a unique number. A list of the usernames with the unique numbers is sent back to Person 1. The list of just the random numbers is sent to Member 3.
> Member 3: Member 3 has a list of just numbers. They use Random.Org or whatever random system to select which number wins a given prize. The list of winning numbers and the associated prize is then sent back to Member 1.
> ...


The system makes sure that there is no bias or other favoritism at play when winners are drawn. Winners are drawn based on a random number instead of usernames- where a possibility exists to redraw if that person doesn’t like who won, draw a friend, draw themselves, pass on new members, or skip doing a random drawing all together.
My hope is that this will alleviate any concerns about drawings and their legitimacy. If it works smoothly, I would like to see this become the new standard when conducting giveaways that have prizes donated by the community.
If there are any questions about this system, drop me a PM.



Note(s):
- If for some reason you cannot participate at the start of the Challenge you may still qualify for the prizes, PM me to discuss your situation and we'll make those decisions on an individual basis


----------



## stinger608 (May 18, 2017)

This is an amazing challenge prize pool and event!!!!!!!! 

Special thanks to all that have donated and a huge thanks goes out to @the54thvoid for the amazing video card donation!!!!!!!!


----------



## madness777 (May 18, 2017)

i7 980X 4GHz 6/12, Rampage III Black Edition
QX9770 4GHz 4/4, Maximus Extreme
Q6600 3.2GHz 4/4, Rampage Extreme
Already at work! 
I think I might add another E8400 4GHz 2/2, Striker II Extreme in there later.
I won't be participating in the draw. Just using my hardware that's laying around.


----------



## okidna (May 18, 2017)

I'm in for the challenge but please exclude my username from any of the prize pool draw. Thanks!


----------



## manofthem (May 18, 2017)

Norton said:


> *TechPowerUp! Kreij Memorial 2017*












Ready to rock and roll and crunch like woah!


----------



## Recca29 (May 18, 2017)

In. lets see if my Athlon 5350 can make 5000 points or not.


----------



## yotano211 (May 18, 2017)

I'm in with a i7 7700k but running only at 3.9, getting too hot for any higher on a laptop. I still need to install BOINC on all of the mining computers, 1 g3930 and 3 g3900. I built 3 more with g3900, still need to install the software on those.


----------



## Bow (May 18, 2017)

All in!!


----------



## stevorob (May 18, 2017)

My rigs will be running


----------



## NastyHabits (May 19, 2017)

I'll be crunching away.  Adding my meager output (about 2000 per day) to the team total.  In the event I'm a winner, please give my prize to the next person.  Thanks!


----------



## Norton (May 19, 2017)

Here's a pic of the* 980Ti Kingpin* donated by @the54thvoid 






Shiny ain't it?


----------



## stevorob (May 19, 2017)

Norton said:


> Here's a pic of the* 980Ti Kingpin* donated by @the54thvoid
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So shiny.  

Do. Want


----------



## Hugis (May 19, 2017)

Lovely, t shirt as well 



Norton said:


> Here's a pic of the* 980Ti Kingpin* donated by @the54thvoid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zachary85 (May 19, 2017)

I'm in on this one.  Brought the backup server and an old core2 duo back online for the challenge.


----------



## madness777 (May 19, 2017)

Emmm... *thinking of reconsidering and entering* but I'm in EU so probably not.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 19, 2017)

madness777 said:


> thinking of reconsidering and entering*





Norton said:


> *- Donated to a dedicated TPU cruncher/folder
> - Winner uses the card for TPU folding or crunching
> - Winner has at least 5 million points crunching or folding for TPU by the end of the challenge
> - A separate drawing will be held requiring Opt In* *Grand and Special prizes are available to Team members in the USA (Canada/Mexico if extra shipping is paid)- shipping would be too difficult otherwise. *If you don't live in the USA and still want to be included in the drawing please PM me to discuss.* You would need to- A) have a US address to ship to OR B) want to work out shipping details separately


----------



## madness777 (May 19, 2017)

I know, too much fuss but that card looks just amazing. Nevermind. 
We're FIRST TEAM, We're actually beating Team China


----------



## Hugis (May 19, 2017)




----------



## stinger608 (May 19, 2017)

Very awesome!!!!! We are kicking some butt!


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 19, 2017)

madness777 said:


> that card looks just amazing.



 I agree 100% sadly you and I both don't have the prerequisites to make us eligible to enter to win it 

Also, tpuwcg ftw. Keep it up


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 19, 2017)

I would like to enter for the special prize 980ti if it's uk eligible that is.


----------



## Norton (May 19, 2017)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> I would like to enter for the special prize 980ti if it's uk eligible that is.



Send me a PM to discuss.

Note- if anyone else outside the US meets all of the other requirements and wants in on the prize pool.... I can discuss with you via PM on a case by case basis (applies to other eligibility requirements also)


----------



## Bow (May 19, 2017)

I would start folding If I had a card like that.


----------



## stinger608 (May 19, 2017)

Bow said:


> I would start folding If I had a card like that.



Yep, that's my take on this as well!!!!! I'd be a 24/7/365 folder with that puppy!!!!!!!


----------



## HammerON (May 19, 2017)

I am all in for Dean
Sure do miss him and his sense of humor!!!


----------



## stinger608 (May 20, 2017)

HammerON said:


> Sure do miss him and his sense of humor!!!



Oh man, you got that right bro!!!!! What a character he is/was!!!!!


----------



## Hugis (May 20, 2017)

Grats all 2nd day running top of the charts again


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 20, 2017)

What makes up the scores there mate.
I only ask because I am wondering about that bottom one Merritt wcg.
It looks like my little 10" 8year old single core lapys output so surely im getting confused.


----------



## Hugis (May 20, 2017)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> What makes up the scores there mate.
> I only ask because I am wondering about that bottom one Merritt wcg.
> It looks like my little 10" 8year old single core lapys output so surely im getting confused.



its direct from WCG´s site mate  i dont make em up 

capatain of that team is 

Captain: Merrittteamboinc


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 20, 2017)

Hugis said:


> its direct from WCG´s site mate  i dont make em up


No i know that , and didn't think i implied otherwise, i meant is it a separate score for the compo or straight crunching points


----------



## Hugis (May 20, 2017)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> No i know that , and didn't think i implied otherwise, i meant is it a separate score for the compo or straight crunching points



i guess anyone whos crunching away for TPU so its i guess our daily score , i might be wrong though 

first day we did 10,916,006
second day        22,585,851

so looks like a daily tpu score of 11,000,000ish


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 20, 2017)

Hugis said:


> i guess anyone whos crunching away for TPU so its i guess our daily score , i might be wrong though
> 
> first day we did 10,916,006
> second day        22,585,851
> ...


Thats an amazing uplift in powerz ,i thought them totals not daily.
Its quite surprising just how much people put into something like this, many motivated people no doubt 
I suppose Merritt is just a very small team.


----------



## the54thvoid (May 20, 2017)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> I would like to enter for the special prize 980ti if it's uk eligible that is.



You're not allowed to win it if you ever called me a Fanboy....


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 20, 2017)

the54thvoid said:


> You're not allowed to win it if you ever called me a Fanboy....


Harsh , I think everyone gets that tag now and again.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 20, 2017)

Great Job TPUWCG! Kicking A$$.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 20, 2017)

My first points have posted in about four years.  Good to be back and to help this challenge out.  Kreij was one hell of a human being.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 20, 2017)

Ive never crunched but for that GPU I must say I am tempted, Im sure Kreij is smiling down on all members past n present. Very inspiring what you all do, 1 of the reasons I hang around TPU!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 20, 2017)

jaggerwild said:


> Ive never crunched but for that GPU I must say I am tempted, Im sure Kreij is smiling down on all members past n present. Very inspiring what you all do, 1 of the reasons I hang around TPU!!!!


You should give it a shot.  You might just want to continue doing so after


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 20, 2017)

The crunchers A/C mod for hot summer days & poorly ventilated entertainment stands . The horse crunches for the cause, the pig is a d!ck, he refuses to contribute


----------



## manofthem (May 21, 2017)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> What makes up the scores there mate.
> I only ask because I am wondering about that bottom one Merritt wcg.
> It looks like my little 10" 8year old single core lapys output so surely im getting confused.





Hugis said:


> i guess anyone whos crunching away for TPU so its i guess our daily score , i might be wrong though
> 
> first day we did 10,916,006
> second day        22,585,851
> ...



Challenge is a "straight points" challenge, and the numbers @Hugis is posting are the cumulative points accrued during the challenge.

Link to that results page is in the OP  



Chicken Patty said:


> My first points have posted in about four years.  Good to be back and to help this challenge out.  Kreij was one hell of a human being.



Very nice have you back and see those posts coming in CP! 



By the way, just got back in town so I'll be a bit more active again.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 21, 2017)

manofthem said:


> Challenge is a "straight points" challenge, and the numbers @Hugis is posting are the cumulative points accrued during the challenge.
> 
> Link to that results page is in the OP
> 
> ...



Definitely feels good to be back bud!


----------



## madness777 (May 21, 2017)

Aaand Team China rolls past us with a commanding 4M points


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 21, 2017)

Norton said:


> Here's a pic of the* 980Ti Kingpin* donated by @the54thvoid
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OOOOOOOOO Shiny, be a nice replacement for my 780ti, and allow me to donate it for the next giveaway. Make sure you put my name in that pot @Norton

Oh and BTW, *AWESOME FREAKING JOB SO FAR TEAM. FUCK CANCER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 21, 2017)

China's Hacking!  they do have about 5x the active members we have though


----------



## Hugis (May 21, 2017)




----------



## jboydgolfer (May 21, 2017)

Just to put our position into perspective,  the simple fact that the TPUWCG team is SO dedicated to the cause is impressive. TPU is holding the top 5 is nothing short of a feat of will, and commitment. great Job folks 



Spoiler: team member count


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 21, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> Just to put our position into perspective,  the simple fact that the TPUWCG team is SO dedicated to the cause is impressive. TPU is holding the top 5 is nothing short of a feat of will, and commitment. great Job folks
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: team member count


That's staggering that spoiler  ,the output of this team is really something.
Nice one people.
The likes of @Norton  and @manofthem tie this team together, and with the help of some big hitting contributers and a lot of dedication its amazing what gets done.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 21, 2017)

yup.
 its amazing to see how many more members the other team has (& im sure other too) and yet TPUWCG still remains a constant presence in the top performers


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 21, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> yup.
> its amazing to see how many more members the other team has (& im sure other too) and yet TPUWCG still remains a constant presence in the top performers


That has always been the case with us.  We've never had any crazy amount of active users, but the ones that are truly rock


----------



## Hugis (May 22, 2017)

update,seems ion has wound down but we are still kicking ass in 2nd


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 22, 2017)

Great job everybody!!


----------



## Lt_JWS (May 22, 2017)

The old Ryzen 1600 has been at it for around 50+ hours now


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 22, 2017)

Lt_JWS said:


> The old Ryzen 1600 has been at it for around 50+ hours now


What kind of output you seeing from it?


----------



## Lt_JWS (May 22, 2017)

Chicken Patty said:


> What kind of output you seeing from it?


Honestly I haven't even looked other than to make sure its still running. Its at stock also....


----------



## Bow (May 22, 2017)

Kicking Ass


----------



## manofthem (May 22, 2017)

Bow said:


> Kicking Ass



Oh yeah!


----------



## manofthem (May 23, 2017)

*Day 5 Challenge Results  *


----------



## Antykain (May 24, 2017)

Nice nice.. 

And, kinda curious about those Ryzen PPD numbers as well.  Looking at getting one in the very near future.


----------



## Norton (May 24, 2017)

*2 1/2 days to go- don't stop now!!!*
*
Great job so far Team! 
*
We will likely do the *prize drawing* on *Friday evening* and *open up the opt in thread for the 980Ti Kingpin at the same time*.* Kingpin drawing* will likely take place *this weekend* at some point.

We will also be holding the *game giveaway* in a couple of weeks for all active TPU crunchers and folders


----------



## Hugis (May 24, 2017)

Day 6, crunch on


----------



## Norton (May 25, 2017)

Congrats on your TPU cruncher badge @Hugis !!!


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 25, 2017)

Norton said:


> Congrats



what is the requirement for the badge?


----------



## Norton (May 25, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> what is the requirement for the badge?


100k FreeDC/BOINC points


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 25, 2017)

why dont i have one then? or is it something that needs to be enabled?


----------



## Norton (May 25, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> why dont i have one then? or is it something that needs to be enabled?




Just add your WCG user name on this page in your preferences:






Note that it will take a few hours for it to show up- data comes from FreeDC updates


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 25, 2017)

Norton said:


> Just add your WCG user name on this page in your preferences:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only took 30 seconds


----------



## bubbleawsome (May 25, 2017)

That's cool that XF has support for that. Is it by default or did W1zzard do it?


----------



## theonedub (May 25, 2017)

Chicken Patty said:


> My first points have posted in about four years.  Good to be back and to help this challenge out.  Kreij was one hell of a human being.



Whoa  Long time, no see, D. How's life?


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 25, 2017)

bubbleawsome said:


> That's cool that XF has support for that. Is it by default or did W1zzard do it?



Likely has some basic cross account linking functions that site owner personalizes? Atleast thats my guess, seems intuitive to me

 Steam
 Twitter
 Yahoo
 Etc


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 25, 2017)

theonedub said:


> Whoa  Long time, no see, D. How's life?


Been good man, and you?  I'm back LOL


----------



## theonedub (May 25, 2017)

Chicken Patty said:


> Been good man, and you?  I'm back LOL



Life is good, made some changes and whatnot and can't complain. Not on the forum as much as I used to be with work and all, but I haven't stopped crunching yet . It's always good to see familiar faces (aka OGs) here though, glad to see you back.


----------



## Arjai (May 25, 2017)

As usual, I am late to the game but, I'm always in. As long as I can pay the power bill, I am in!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 25, 2017)

theonedub said:


> Life is good, made some changes and whatnot and can't complain. Not on the forum as much as I used to be with work and all, but I haven't stopped crunching yet . It's always good to see familiar faces (aka OGs) here though, glad to see you back.



Always good, kinda felt like I never left.  Everybody accepted me back with wide open arms.  Truly the best group ever!  Glad to hear you are doing well man.  Good to be back I must say!


----------



## Hugis (May 25, 2017)

Norton said:


> Congrats on your TPU cruncher badge @Hugis !!!



cheers took a while but im there now


----------



## Hugis (May 25, 2017)

Just taken delivery of 2 new phones(moto g4 play´s) so old ones will be crunching( 2x moto G´s XT1032) quad core 1.2ghz the first one is setup, wifes is next 







new one at bottom


----------



## Hugis (May 25, 2017)

Day 7 , keep it up


----------



## Deelron (May 25, 2017)

All in (except for the 980ti) my power is relatively cheap and my winters are reasonably cold.


----------



## Bow (May 25, 2017)




----------



## Norton (May 26, 2017)

*Less than 24 hours to go!*

*Last lap- Hit It! 









*


----------



## stinger608 (May 26, 2017)

Norton said:


> *Less than 24 hours to go!*
> 
> *Last lap- Hit It!
> 
> ...














LOLOL


----------



## Hugis (May 26, 2017)

a very commanding second!


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 26, 2017)

I put as much as i could towards the cause. Good luck with the drawing folks


----------



## Sasqui (May 26, 2017)

OMFG, I'm a FuCKing MORON, I completely missed this challenge!  My second WCG rig has been sitting idle all this time.  I guess one is better than none.  Hope to have the other up and kicking by tomorrow.


----------



## stinger608 (May 26, 2017)

Oh hell @Sasqui , it happens to the best of us.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 27, 2017)

is the challenge ended now? or has it been extended?

edit
 nevermind it appears its over.
i was impressed to see that over the period of the challenge, my little PC generated 293,178 points  not bad for a 8 thread i7....and not running 24/7. i did use some of my other devices, but their contribution was so minimal it is worth tallying up.


----------



## Norton (May 27, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> is the challenge ended now? or has it been extended?
> 
> edit
> nevermind it appears its over.



Challenge is over- prize drawing will take place tomorrow. Long week at work and much too tired to set it up tonight


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 27, 2017)

Norton said:


> Less than 24 hours to go!




I saw this and mistook the date in the post header for today

Old man eyes


----------



## manofthem (May 27, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> OMFG, I'm a FuCKing MORON, I completely missed this challenge!  My second WCG rig has been sitting idle all this time.  I guess one is better than none.  Hope to have the other up and kicking by tomorrow.









Jk bud


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 27, 2017)

I had to turn off folding for an hour today ,i nearly threw up when I woke up it was so hot in here , don't know how you manage in hot countries ,its not something I see much of in the uk 
Great challenge guys  shame it's over.
Can someone point me to a wcg points site im interested in seeing what my pc did during it as i normally set it to 80% for full time wcg due to folding overhead but during this i slipped up and set it to 100% wcg load so I'm wondering what points were earned , folding ppd wasn't bad tbh so i didn't notice till turning the heater/pc down a notch.


----------



## Norton (May 27, 2017)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> I had to turn off folding for an hour today ,i nearly threw up when I woke up it was so hot in here , don't know how you manage in hot countries ,its not something I see much of in the uk
> *Great challenge guys  shame it's over*.


Our next challenge will be to balance our crunching and folding against the summer heat and the AC bill 

*Keep a watch out for some Summer giveaway's, for active crunchers and folders, then get your farms ready for our next big challenge in the Fall *


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 27, 2017)

i wish i could justify running WCG 24/7, but with my current economic climate, it just isnt feasible, sadly...but i was able to generate JUST under 300,000 points for the challenge with my little i7, pushing 100% about 12-15 hours/Day. glad to lend a hand to the cause. 


best of Luck to those in the Drawing.


----------



## T-Bob (May 27, 2017)

Norton said:


> Our next challenge will be to balance our crunching and folding against the summer heat and the AC bill


That's the tough part.


----------



## stevorob (May 27, 2017)

Norton said:


> Our next challenge will be to balance our crunching and folding against the summer heat and the AC bill
> 
> *Keep a watch out for some Summer giveaway's, for active crunchers and folders, then get your farms ready for our next big challenge in the Fall *



Since I moved my crunchers, and my wife's setup downstairs (which is quite open), I am able to deal with the heat much better... before when everything was in my upstairs office, it just got too damn hot most of the time.  Definitely looking forward to see how summertime heat is handled up here... so far it has been ok, but its still going to get a bit hotter than it has been here in NC.


----------



## Norton (May 27, 2017)

*Challenge prize drawing to take place this evening (3-4 hours from now)

AND....

If your name is on the list in this thread you are eligible to opt in for a chance to win a GTX 980Ti Kingpin
*
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...17-wcg-challenge-special-prize-opt-in.233775/


----------



## peche (May 27, 2017)

been pretty far for the topic, crunching in silence, epic giveaway! wish i could secretly add that 2600K combo to mi little farm but my points are a totally shame since just 2 of 4 rigs are crunching cuz come hardware problems, gotta roll back my 2 i5s! 

congrats to the winners and all participants for this task! special thanks to our epic captain! 
Have a beer everyone! happy Saturday!


----------



## Norton (May 28, 2017)

*PRIZE WINNERS (PART 1)


- Tesoro Ecalibur SE Spectrum gaming keyboard donated by @sneekypeet
Winner- @FordGT90Concept 

- HyperX Pulsefire FPS gaming mouse donated by @sneekypeet
Winner- @Sasqui 

 - $25 paypal gifts donated by @Norton
Winner- @Ferrum Master 

- $25 paypal gifts donated by @Norton 
Winner- @HammerON 

- $25 paypal gifts donated by @Bow
Winner- @Thefumigator 

Congrats to the winners!!! 

Next up.... the Cruncher Combo winners*


----------



## Norton (May 28, 2017)

*PRIZE WINNERS (PART 2)- Cruncher Combo Winners!

*
*#1- X58/Xeon Cruncher Combo donated by @XZero450* - EVGA Sli3 X58 mobo/X5660 Xeon (hex core)/3x2GB DDR3 1600/Enermax Liqtech 120x AIO
*Winner- @Jizzler 
*
*#2- 2600k Cruncher Combo donated by @Norton* - Intel DH67 mobo/2600k/2x2GB ram (includes a spare i5-2400)
*Winner- @Zachary85 
*
 
* #3- i7-860/P55 Cruncher Combo donated by @T-Bob * - EVGA P55 FTW mobo/i7-860/2x2GB ram 
*Winner- @stinger608 


#4- FM2/APU Cruncher Combo donated by @twilyth  *- MSI A88XM-E45 mobo/A10-6700 APU/16GB ram * 
Winner- @Arjai 

Congrats to the winners!!! 
*


----------



## Disparia (May 28, 2017)

Oh wow! I will definitely put out some more points with that.


----------



## manofthem (May 28, 2017)

Winners, winners everywhere!

I feel like @Norton is doing this...










But to me, he says.... 


Spoiler












Great job team and thanks to all the contributors!


----------



## Norton (May 28, 2017)

manofthem said:


> But to me, he says....


There's almost always a redraw of some prizes


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 28, 2017)

Enjoy your goodies winners


----------



## stevorob (May 28, 2017)

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## T-Bob (May 28, 2017)

Congrats everyone


----------



## stinger608 (May 28, 2017)

I'll for sure put that i7-860 and mobo to crunching goodness!!!


----------



## Hugis (May 28, 2017)

Grats to the winners


----------



## Sasqui (May 28, 2017)

Norton said:


> *PRIZE WINNERS (PART 1)
> 
> 
> - Tesoro Ecalibur SE Spectrum gaming keyboard donated by @sneekypeet
> ...



Nice!  Though I'm going to decline since I didn't really participate (and I'm a space cadet lol)


----------



## jaggerwild (May 28, 2017)

Happy Memorial Day to All!!!


----------



## Ferrum Master (May 28, 2017)

Thanks to all mates. WCG FTW.


----------



## NastyHabits (May 29, 2017)

Congratulations to all the winners.  I know you all will put your prizes to good use!


----------



## peche (May 29, 2017)

Congrats to all winners! great hardware, great prizes and for sure the best organizers and the best team!


----------



## Antykain (May 30, 2017)

Congrats to all the Winners and everyone who contributed!


----------



## Norton (May 31, 2017)

*We have a redraw of one challenge prize.....*

*- HyperX Pulsefire FPS gaming mouse donated by @sneekypeet

Redraw winner to be announced within the hour *


----------



## Norton (May 31, 2017)

*And the winner is.....*

*@Bow*

*Congrats!!! *

*PM incoming
*


----------



## Bow (May 31, 2017)

My luck may be starting to change....thank you everyone who donate and work hard to put on challenges like this...


----------



## Bow (May 31, 2017)

PM sent * @Thefumigator *


----------



## Sasqui (May 31, 2017)

Bow said:


> My luck may be starting to change....thank you everyone who donate and work hard to put on challenges like this...



You can thank me, lol


----------



## Disparia (Jun 6, 2017)

Trying on cases... 







Antec P150 - the last Antec case I ever bought. Sound dampening is nice, though cable management is bit tight.

There's also the Dell. Roomy, solid AF, and would also accept large video cards for additional processing later.






Will probably use one of these two, the rest I'd have to mod for the 120mm AIO.


----------



## Zachary85 (Jun 7, 2017)

I'm getting the 2600K I won from Norton up and running as I type this.  I almost forgot what a pain it is to load a new drive with win 7 pro ..... and get it to update.


----------

